
Teaching Yourself to Make Music Software: Steve Duda in Conversation [video] - Kye
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp0rtLaXBio
======
Kye
Context: You probably don't know who Steve Duda is unless you're into
electronic music production, but you've likely heard music made with his
software.

